# Nintendo DS games and how to delete progress in a game



## Eoghan (Aug 21, 2012)

I was looking on eBay for a game that must cost $50 new, and my son made the casual remark that he did not want a second hand game. When I queried this he explained that all the characters and rewards would be unlocked etc...

Is there any way to delete the progress made? I really want to start bidding in the next 12hours but understand why my son does not want a game with everything "completed" and unlocked.


----------



## reformed_vanilla (Aug 21, 2012)

It depends what DS Game. However, most of the ones I know have a way to overwrite. Is this the only reason your son doesn't want a second hand game?


----------



## Eoghan (Aug 21, 2012)

Yup Andrew, I was trying to get SuperMario Land 3D for the DS3 - the 3D handheld. Anyway he says all the levels will have been completed - can they be wiped?


----------



## reformed_vanilla (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't have Super Mario Land 3D, so don't take my word for it, but I understand that when you open the page where there are all of your saved games, there should be a small icon that resembles a paper note to the left of the file you wish to delete. Apparently if you click on this, you can delete the saved file.


----------

